# خناقات الشباب  والبنات اية الفرق يعنى



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

بعد يوم من ...........  الايام 

وبعد اكتشافات وحوارات ومرارات والذى منة  

هههههههههههههههههه


بقول اية رايكم 

كلكم ليكم اخوات بنات عم بنات خالة 

زميلات بالكنيسة والكلية والشغل 

نشكر ربنا مش جايين شيطانى يعنى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


من ملاحظتكم 

اية الفرق بين 

خناقات (قال يعنى ناقصين )


البنات عن الشباب 



ومين خناقاتة اقسى وافظع 



رايكم شابات وشباب


----------



## zezza (21 يونيو 2010)

*بصى يا ايمى مبدئياً ما بيتخانقش غير اللى موقفه ضعيف او اللى مش عنده القدرة انه يوصل وجهة نظره و ياخد حقه بطريقة صح
و فى البنات ما بتتخانقش غير البنت اللى مش كويسة ..سورى يعنى 
****
و لو كانا هنقول اى خناقة اوحش فهى خناقة البنات علشان بتعتمد على الكلام اكتر من اى حاجة تانى ..و اكيد بيبقى كلام متنقى و يكشف المستور و بيبقى فضايح يعنى 
و انا فى ثانوى حصلت خناقة فى الباص بتاع المدرسة بين البنات صدقينى مش قادرة انسى الموقف من فظاعة الالفاظ اللى كانت بتتقال بقيت اخاف اركب الباص بسببهم
خناقات البنات وحشة كتير ..ربنا يرحمنا
***** خناقات الشباب لذيذة خصوصا لو كان فيها دم ههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

*الفرق بكل بساطه

خناقات الولاد افعال يعني ضرب ودم

حناقات البنات اقوال يعني شتايم ( فافي يعني )

بس برضه شوفت خناقات بناتي كلها ضرب 

حتي لسه شايف فيديو قريب خناقه بناتي بس جمده​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الفرق بكل بساطه
> 
> خناقات الولاد افعال يعني ضرب ودم
> 
> ...



*والله اللي بشوفو انا في خناقات البنات بيبقى في دم
دي بقت مفتريه البنات دي
هو لما توصل لخناقه وتشتم يبقى فاضل ايه
انا من كام شهر كده او اكتر مقولكش كانت موجوده في خناقه 
فيها كلام وانتهت بضرب وبوليس
وكمان في بلد اروبيه
فتخيل بقى 
بس الي بيغيظني انو مش في سبب يستاهل كل ده
مثلا الولاد بيتخانقو عشان حاجات كبيره  رد اعتبار او كرامه او او ............
بس البنات يا عيني عن ايه
انتي قولتي وانا قولت والتانيه قالت 
حاجات هايفه يعني او عشان حد بيحبوه هما اللتنين
فبجد مش بيبقى في سبب يستاهل الشد ده كلو 
موضوع جميل اختي اسميشل
وانا عن نفسي بموت في الخناقات بس مش اتخانق لاااااااااء اتفرج بسسسسسسسسسسس
ولو ينفع اسخن الموضوع اسخن عشان الفرجه تحلى هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *والله اللي بشوفو انا في خناقات البنات بيبقى في دم
> دي بقت مفتريه البنات دي
> هو لما توصل لخناقه وتشتم يبقى فاضل ايه
> انا من كام شهر كده او اكتر مقولكش كانت موجوده في خناقه
> ...



*
في خناقات كتيره دلوقتي بناتي بقت اكبر واوحش من الولاد

بيبقي فيها شويه ضرب وشلاليط ودم مقولكيش عليه

واغلب اسباب خناقه البنات بيكون بسبب الغيره من بعضهم واللتن والعجن

وما شاء ع البنات في اللت والعجن ميه ميه

وادي عينات 

[YOUTUBE]hwKCmFXjIcE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XcMtAibDC8E[/YOUTUBE]

البنات اليومين دول مبقوش بنات​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> في خناقات كتيره دلوقتي بناتي بقت اكبر واوحش من الولاد
> 
> بيبقي فيها شويه ضرب وشلاليط ودم مقولكيش عليه
> ...



*يا لهوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
انا مشوفتش ده قبل كده مش للدرجادي
لا وايه الناس بتتفرج ومستمتعه
ربنا يهدي
شكراا ع الفيديوهات
​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

بصي يا اسميشال

انا مش بحب الخناقات اساسا ومش بشجعها اكتر شئ عندي اني بسكت وابعد لحد ما ابقي كويسه عشان مش بحب ازعل حد وارجع اندم

اسفه يعني مش عارفه ارد رد مناسب لاني مش جربت يعني كبيري قمصه كده وارجع زي الاول ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *بصى يا ايمى مبدئياً ما بيتخانقش غير اللى موقفه ضعيف او اللى مش عنده القدرة انه يوصل وجهة نظره و ياخد حقه بطريقة صح*
> *و فى البنات ما بتتخانقش غير البنت اللى مش كويسة ..سورى يعنى *
> ******
> *و لو كانا هنقول اى خناقة اوحش فهى خناقة البنات علشان بتعتمد على الكلام اكتر من اى حاجة تانى ..و اكيد بيبقى كلام متنقى و يكشف المستور و بيبقى فضايح يعنى *
> ...


 


:download:


راى القمر زيزا ان خناقات البنات الفاظ قاسية 

خناقات الاولاد ضرب ويصتفوا بخفة دم 


شكرا زيزا   لردك وايجابيتك ببروز رايك 

ومتااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *في خناقات كتيره دلوقتي بناتي بقت اكبر واوحش من الولاد*​
> *بيبقي فيها شويه ضرب وشلاليط ودم مقولكيش عليه*​
> *واغلب اسباب خناقه البنات بيكون بسبب الغيره من بعضهم واللتن والعجن*​
> *وما شاء ع البنات في اللت والعجن ميه ميه*​
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية دة يا مايكل 
جمعوا وحشية اللفظ والضرب 

دول دراكولات مش بنات 


ربنا يخللى لنا المحامين 

وانت بقى هتترافع عن مين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

*خناقات البنات فيها نوع من الخبث والمكر شوية*
*ممكن الخناقة تكون حتى من غير ما اي حد يعرف انهم متخانقين*
*بس كل واحدة بينها وبين نفسها عارفة انها مش طايقة التانية*
*وانها في اقرب فرصة هتنفخها*
*هههههههههه*

*انما خناقات الولاد على الرغم من عنفها ودمويتها*
*الا ان مثل لا محبة الا بعد عداوة بيتنفذ بنسبة 90 % في كل خناقاتهم*

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*خناقات البنات بتبقي زي ماقالت زيزا كلام والفاظ مش حلوة ده طبعا علي حسب التربية ههههههه*
*اما خناقات الشباب ضرب ودم واوعي وشك بقا هههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> ربنا يخللى لنا المحامين
> 
> وانت بقى هتترافع عن مين
> ...




*دلوقتي ربنا يخليهم 

ماشي يا ايمي 

انا هترافع عن نفسي  :t9:​*


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع اجرامى لكن خطييييييييير *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا عن نفسى مليش فى الخناقات *
*بس احب اشاهد اى خناقة *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *موضوع اجرامى لكن خطييييييييير *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا عن نفسى مليش فى الخناقات *
> *بس احب اشاهد اى خناقة *
> ...


 



:download:


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

>


 
*ايوووووووووة كمان لو صوت وحركة هتبقى فزيعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة مش جربت الخناق قبل كدة

بس ممكن اجرب عشان خاطرك
عشان اقولك النتيجة ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 يونيو 2010)

في رائي اني الخناق والضرب والشتيمة شئ همجي

سواء للولاد او البنات

وبينم عن ضعف الشخصية وبيسبب الاهانة للطرفين برده 

مفيش واحد بيضرب مش بيضرب مثلا الا يبقي كداب

حتي لو هو اللي ضرب اللي قدامه في الاخر

يعني النتيجة وحشة 

وان كانت لابد من مشاكل معينة لاينفع حلها الا بالقوة للاسف

ولكني لا اشجع ذلك

شكرا اسماشيل عالموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> في رائي اني الخناق والضرب والشتيمة شئ همجي
> 
> سواء للولاد او البنات
> 
> ...


 

:download:

تمام التمام كوبتك مان 

انا اؤيدك جدا 

العقل ميزة الانسان 
فاستخدام القوة بنظرى عودة لل لا انسانية 

والحقيقة للان لم اتخانق ابدا بيدى 

لكن الموضوع حول 

الفرق بين خناقات الاولاد عن البنات 

وجاء موضوع العنف بصورة عرضية


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

يعني اعتبرها ساعة تخلي من الرب

مع ان هذه المقولة باطلة..

نحن نتخلى عن مساعدة الرب

فينتج عنها ..ههههههههههههههه

اللي فكرك منه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (23 يونيو 2010)

خناقات البنات بأساتك و لبااااااااان ..

أمااااااا

الولاد لما بيسخنوا المطاوى بتتطلع و الأزاز يتكسر ، أما الخناقات اللى الناس بتفرقهم دى ، دا تهريج ..

فى مرة خناقة بتاعة واحد صاحبى ، واحد كسر له أزاز العربية راح صاحبى فتح الشنطة و بالصليبا و على راسه مكناش شايفين راس الواد من الدم .. (( الأشتباكات الصح لازم تنتهى بخسائر )) ..

طبعاً  ليها أسباب ..


----------

